# Trumpeter 1/35 LAV-R



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

At hobby lobby one I noticed they had these on sale for 16.99 so I bought one. I hate empty models so I decided to scratchbuild an interior for it.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Ah, very nice so far.

I've got one of these in my stash waiting to have it's turn on the table. The interior looks nice and detailed already. Please keep posting photos, when you can.

I've got a Centauro AFV half built at the moment and have been mulling over doing a partial interior for it.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looking very good


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

I can't decide wich way to go on this. If I keep the top detachable then you break off all the little greebs, then again if you glue it permanantly, the detailing can stop where it is and it will still look great.


----------

